# Pass/Fail List



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Nov 10, 2010)

PASSED

Britannia Petite - Broken - now 1st try @ 2nd showing
Lionhead - Black - now 1st try @ 2nd showing
Lionhead - Tort - now 1st try @ 2nd showing
Lionhead - REW - now 1st try @ 2nd showing
Mini Rex - Smoke Pearl - now 1st try @ 2nd showing 
Mini Rex - Silver Marten - now 1st try @ 3rd showing
Mini Satin - Blue - now 1st try @ 2nd showing
Mini Satin - Otter - now 1st try @ 2nd showing
Mini Satin - Black - now 1st try @ 3rd showing
Mini Satin - Chocolate - now 1st try @ 2nd showing
Mini Satin - Silver Marten - now 1st try @ 2nd showing 
Polish - Lilac - now 1st try @ 2nd showing
Rhinelander - Blue - now 1st try @ 3rd showing

???


Rex - Beige
Silver Fox - Blue 
Satin Angora - Broken 
Britannia Petite - BEW 
Dwarf Hotot - Blue 
American Fuzzy Lop - Otter 
Havana - Otter 

FAILED

Dutch - Chinchilla - now 2nd try @ 2nd showing
English Angoras - Broken - now 2nd try @ 2nd showing
Jersey Wooly - Orange - now 2nd try @ 2nd showing
Jersey Wooly - Fawn - ??? failed their last try
Jersey Wooly - Chocolate Otter - now 2nd try @ 1st showing
Jersey Wooly - Lilac Otter - now 2nd try @ 1st showing 
Netherland Dwarf - Blue Tort - now 2nd try @ 3rd showing - failed on condition
Netherland Dwarf - Red - now 2nd try @ 1st showing
Mini Satin - Californian - now ??? failed their last try
Mini Satin - Steel Tipped Gold - ??? failed their last try
Mini Satin - Tort - now 2nd try @ 1st showing
New Zealand - Blue - now ??? failed their last try
Silver Fox - Chocolate - now 2nd try @ 1st showing
Velveteen Lop - now ??? failed their last try.




Feel free to post updates as you get them. Reasons for failing are welcome too!


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Nov 10, 2010)

damnit I had hoped velveteens would pass.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 10, 2010)

*Shaded Night Rabbitry wrote: *


> PASSED
> 
> 
> *Lionhead - Black - now 1st try @ 2nd showing
> ...


Not sure what you mean by your descriptions - so I'll add a bit.

Lionheads were first shown by Arden Wetzel but when he failed the final time - the presentation rights passed on to Gail Gibbons. She presented the last two years (I think?) - but passed on the presentation rights after last year's ARBA convention so that the right to present would go to Theresa Mueller.

Originally - Bob Whitman would have been next in line to present after Gail - but he stopped breeding lionheads about 5 years ago and let ARBA know he was dropping his COD. Unfortunately, Bob also passed away in 2009....

So Theresa is on her first attempt - but she is the third presenter of lionheads.

If she passes them in the next 2-4 years - following her to present their lionheads only switching to a "color" COD (Certificate of Development) are:

Dawn Guth
Lynne Schultz
Lee Nevills
Regina Mayhugh
Anita Moore
& Marilyn Stevens.

Kim Croak was a COD holder in line after Anita Moore - but she was tragically killed earlier this year in an auto accident.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 10, 2010)

Also want to add an update to the lionheads.

If Theresa gets them passed - ALL of those COD holders that I mention can present the following year towards their colors. They do not have to wait in line any longer because the lionheads will be a recognized breed.


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Nov 10, 2010)

What I meant by the 1st try @ 2nd showing is how it reads. ;D

Next convention she'll be attempting her first try at their second showing under her COD. You are correct, and I should have bunched it to Lionheads - black, rew, tort, but it was easier for me to write it out, especially with the whole Rew's failed then passed deal. ;D


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 10, 2010)

gotcha - sorry I misunderstood!


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 10, 2010)

BTW - If I remember right - up until this year - to pass you had to get EVERYONE on the committee voting "yes". I could be wrong - but I remember one year when someone failed because they had one "no".

I think the rules changed this year and hopefully we'll see more colors/breeds passing.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Nov 10, 2010)

Orange Jersey Woolies are now 2nd try at 3rd showing 

Sharon


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Nov 10, 2010)

Unless there was a misprint in domestic rabbits, then Orange JW are only on their 2nd showing. =/


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Nov 10, 2010)

*Shaded Night Rabbitry wrote: *


> PASSED
> 
> Mini Rex - Smoke Pearl - now 1st try @ 2nd showing
> Mini Rex - Silver Marten - now 1st try @ 3rd showing




Yay for Mini Rex!!!! 

does this mean silver martin is a MR color now? sorry I'm a little confused


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Nov 10, 2010)

Silver marten CAN exibit at ARBA shows, but cannot compete for BOB, nor can they gain legs until they pass their 3rd showing. They have two more years to do this. Sounds like they're doing well, however, so I have little doubt that they'll pass in 2011!


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Nov 10, 2010)

ok. thanks that make alot of sense.

Crystal


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 10, 2010)

I think the term used for them (and lionheads) is "exhibition" breed.

They can be shown & compete - just not win best of show, etc.

Shaded Night really is doing a great job on this - I hesitated to even say anything....but I think that is why they're called an "exhibition" breed?


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Nov 10, 2010)

yeah. thats what we have at our fairs. they can compete in the lionhead class but not for BOB. I was gonna show my tort buck but he was very nippy and I was afraid he would bite the judge. He actually has a new home where He breeds. and the lady said if I want I can show her LH this coming year. I get to see him whenever I want. He is doing really well. sorry that got off topic.


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Nov 10, 2010)

Feel free to step in Peg. I'm by no means a super knowledgeable person on the subjects. Just trying to learn what I can to start studying for fair and other stuff. =3


----------



## SMALL S RABBITRY (Nov 10, 2010)

Polish - Lilac - now 1st try @ 2nd showing

Come Lilac polish I just had 3 fully papered polish give to me I blue doe bred to a broken choc a 3 month old broken black doe and a 8-10 week old lilac doe and they told me when ever i need to breed them just bring them over..... Now that is what I call a good father-in-law sense I started them on rabbits over 10 years ago........Toby


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Nov 11, 2010)

Yes, there was a misprint in the DR. The orange woolies would have been accepted had they passed this year. So they are on their 2nd try for the 3rd showing for next year.

Sharon


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Nov 11, 2010)

So how long will it be until Velveteen's can try again? and does anhyone know why they failed? Dang it.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Nov 12, 2010)

Stoney Brook Rabbitry on 'Rabbit talk in ohio.net stated:

Found out Velveteen lops didn't pass because the jr doe stressed out from trip- out of condition, off feed, loose stool & sr buck had inflamed penis from breeding in the am to try to get him excited to pee- he was up 5 oz overnight


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Nov 23, 2010)

*shakes head* my poor babies. I should have sent them with some of my junior does, adn my solid tort senior buck, absolutely gorgeous in weight and he does travel super well- he took an 8 hour car ride as a 8 week old to come to me.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Nov 24, 2010)

Aww I was hoping the chin Dutch would pass. They were so gorgeous at convention :/


----------



## SMALL S RABBITRY (Nov 24, 2010)

Has anyone herd how these varieties and breeds done yet.........Toby

Rex - Beige
Silver Fox - Blue 
Satin Angora - Broken 
Britannia Petite - BEW 
Dwarf Hotot - Blue 
American Fuzzy Lop - Otter 
Havana - Otter


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok the info before kind of confused me So im just going to rewrite it as is in Domestic Rabbits. Which means these are the results for the 2010 Minnesota Convention

Rex - beige. Nisha Bennett. 2nd try at 1st showing. Failed by Specialty Club COD ENDS

Silver Fox - Blue. Meara Collins. 1st try at 1st showing. Failed by Specialty Club

Satin Angora - Broken. Joan Hastings. 1st try at 1st showing. Failed- DQ 2 animals lacked satin sheen, poor type

Britannia Petite- BEW. Amber Wright. 1st try at 1st showing. Failed No Show ((I was so disappointed i love the BEWS))

Dwarf Hotot- Blue. Sonja Papakee. 2nd try at 2nd showing. Failed No Show COD ENDS

American Fuzzy Lop- Otter. Charlene Everette. 1st show at 1st showing. Failed No Show

Havana- Otter. Mark Fronning. 2nd try at 1st showing. Failed by Specialty Club COD ENDS


----------

